# [Ebuild] FVWM CVS

## geekounet

Bonjour à tous !  :Smile: 

Voulant patcher mon fvwm pour y ajouter quelques fonctionnalités, je devais utiliser une version CVS. Je me suis donc dit que c'était l'occasion de faire un ebuild pour installer FVWM à partir du CVS en ajoutant ces patchs au passage.  :Smile: 

J'ai donc repris l'ebuild x11-wm/fvwm/fvwm-2.5.16.ebuild et je l'ai un peu modifié. Cet ebuild ajoute plusieurs patchs trouvés ici et là et il ajoute une entrée fvwm.desktop dans /usr/share/xsessions/

Je me suis inspiré des instructions sur cette page pour la marche à suivre pour le CVS.

Je fourni l'arborescence complète sur mon FTP Free et chez moi quand mon serveur tourne  :Wink:  (et quand ma freebox ne plante pas ^^).

Voici donc le fruit de mon travail :

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit autotools cvs eutils flag-o-matic

ECVS_SERVER="cvs.fvwm.org:/home/cvs/fvwm"

ECVS_USER="anonymous"

ECVS_PASS="guest"

ECVS_MODULE="fvwm"

PATCHSET="fvwm-patchset-20061125.tar.gz"

DESCRIPTION="An extremely powerful ICCCM-compliant multiple virtual desktop window manager - CVS version"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.fvwm.org/"

SRC_URI="!vanilla? (

   http://akoya.homelinux.net/fvwm/${PATCHSET}

   http://zeg33k.free.fr/fvwm/${PATCHSET}

   )"

LICENSE="GPL-2 FVWM"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc ~x86"

IUSE="bidi debug extras first-item-under-pointer flux-corner gtk iconv nls perl png readline rplay stroke tk thin-geometry-proxy truetype vanilla xinerama"

S="${WORKDIR}/${ECVS_MODULE}"

RDEPEND="readline? ( sys-libs/readline sys-libs/ncurses )

      gtk? ( =x11-libs/gtk+-1.2* )

      rplay? ( media-sound/rplay )

      bidi? ( dev-libs/fribidi )

      png? ( media-libs/libpng )

      stroke? ( dev-libs/libstroke )

      perl? ( tk? ( dev-lang/tk

                  dev-perl/perl-tk

                  >=dev-perl/X11-Protocol-0.56 ) )

      truetype? ( virtual/xft media-libs/fontconfig )

      dev-lang/perl

      sys-libs/zlib

      sys-apps/debianutils

      || ( (

         x11-libs/libXpm

         x11-libs/libXft

         xinerama? ( x11-libs/libXinerama ) )

      virtual/x11 )"

# XXX:   gtk2 perl bindings require dev-perl/gtk2-perl, worth a dependency?

# XXX:   gtk perl bindings require dev-perl/gtk-perl, worth a dependency?

# XXX:   netpbm is used by FvwmScript-ScreenDump, worth a dependency?

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

      dev-util/pkgconfig

      !x11-wm/metisse

      || ( (

         x11-libs/libXrandr

         x11-proto/xextproto

         x11-proto/xproto

         xinerama? ( x11-proto/xineramaproto ) )

      virtual/x11 )"

src_unpack() {

   export EPATCH_OPTS="-F3 -l"

   cvs_src_unpack

   # this patch enables fast translucent menus in fvwm. this is a

   # minor tweak of a patch posted to fvwm-user mailing list by Olivier

   # Chapuis in <20030827135125.GA6370@snoopy.folie>.

   cd ${S}; epatch ${FILESDIR}/fvwm-translucent-menus.diff.gz

   # fixing #51287, the fvwm-menu-xlock script is not compatible

   # with the xlockmore implementation in portage.

   cd ${S}; epatch ${FILESDIR}/fvwm-menu-xlock-xlockmore-compat.diff

   # with use vanilla, fvwm will be built without extras patches

   if ! use vanilla; then

      cd ${WORKDIR}; unpack ${A}

      # Those patches have not effects until they're not used in the

      # configuration

      EPATCH_SUFFIX="patch"

      EPATCH_FORCE="yes"

      EPATCH_SOURCE="${WORKDIR}/patchset"

      cd "${S}"; epatch

      

      # Those patches have immediate and irreversible effets

      EXTRAS="${WORKDIR}/patchset/extras"

      if use first-item-under-pointer; then

         cd "${S}"; epatch ${EXTRAS}/FirstItemUnderPointer.patch

      fi

      if use thin-geometry-proxy; then

         cd "${S}"; epatch ${EXTRAS}/ThinGeometryProxy.patch

      fi

      if use flux-corner; then

         cd "${S}"; epatch ${EXTRAS}/FluxCorner.patch

      fi

   fi

   cd "${S}"; eautoreconf

}

src_compile() {

   local myconf="--libexecdir=/usr/lib --with-imagepath=/usr/include/X11/bitmaps:/usr/include/X11/pixmaps:/usr/share/icons/fvwm --enable-package-subdirs"

   # use readline in FvwmConsole.

   if use readline; then

      myconf="${myconf} --without-termcap-library"

   fi

   # FvwmGtk can be built as a gnome application, or a Gtk+ application.

   if ! use gtk; then

      myconf="${myconf} --disable-gtk --without-gnome"

   else

      einfo "ATTN: You can safely ignore any imlib related configure errors."

      myconf="${myconf} --with-imlib-prefix=${T}"

      myconf="${myconf} --without-gnome"

   fi

   # set the local maintainer for fvwm-bug.

   # taviso is not maintainer of this ebuild

   # export FVWM_BUGADDR="taviso@gentoo.org"

   # reccommended by upstream

   append-flags -fno-strict-aliasing

   econf ${myconf} `use_enable truetype xft` \

               `use_with stroke stroke-library` \

               `use_enable nls` \

               `use_enable iconv` \

               `use_enable png png-library` \

               `use_enable bidi` \

               `use_enable xinerama` \

               `use_enable debug debug-msgs` \

               `use_enable debug command-log` \

               `use_enable perl perllib` \

               `use_with readline readline-library` \

               `use_with rplay rplay-library` || die

   emake || die

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR=${D} install || die

   if use perl; then

      local toolkits="gtk tcltk"

      if ! use tk; then

         # Remove the Tk bindings (requires perl-tk)

         rm -f ${D}/usr/share/fvwm/perllib/FVWM/Module/Tk.pm

         toolkits=${toolkits/tcltk/}

      fi

      if ! use gtk; then

         # Remove gtk bindings (requires gtk-perl/gtk2-perl)

         rm -f ${D}/usr/share/fvwm/perllib/FVWM/Module/Gtk.pm \

            ${D}/usr/share/fvwm/perllib/FVWM/Module/Gtk2.pm

         toolkits=${toolkits/gtk/}

      fi

      toolkits=${toolkits// /}

      if ! test "${toolkits}"; then

         # No perl toolkit bindings wanted, remove the unneeded files

         # and empty directories.

         rm -f ${D}/usr/share/fvwm/perllib/FVWM/Module/Toolkit.pm

         find ${D}/usr/share/fvwm/perllib -depth -type d -exec rmdir {} \; 2>/dev/null

      fi

   else

      # Remove useless script if perllib isnt required.

      rm -rf ${D}/usr/bin/fvwm-perllib ${D}/usr/share/man/man1/fvwm-perllib.1

   fi

   # neat utility for testing fvwm behaviour on applications setting various

   # hints, creates a simple black window with configurable hints set.

   if use debug; then

      dobin ${S}/tests/hints/hints_test

      newdoc ${S}/tests/hints/README README.hints

   fi

   # fvwm-convert-2.6 is just a stub, contains no code - remove it for now.

   # fvwm-convert-2.2 has a man page, but the script is no longer distributed.

   rm -f ${D}/usr/bin/fvwm-convert-2.6 ${D}/usr/share/man/man1/fvwm-convert-2.6.1

   rm -f ${D}/usr/share/man/man1/fvwm-convert-2.2.1

   # ive included `exec` to save a few bytes of memory.

   echo "#!/bin/bash" > fvwm2

   echo "exec /usr/bin/fvwm2" >> fvwm2

   exeinto /etc/X11/Sessions

   doexe fvwm2

   # desktop entry for gdm, kdm, ...

   dodir /usr/share/xsessions

   insinto /usr/share/xsessions

   doins ${FILESDIR}/${PN}.desktop

   dodoc AUTHORS ChangeLog COPYING README NEWS docs/ANNOUNCE docs/BUGS \

   docs/COMMANDS docs/DEVELOPERS docs/FAQ docs/error_codes docs/TODO \

   docs/fvwm.lsm

   dodoc ${FILESDIR}/README.transluceny

   # fix a couple of symlinks.

   prepallman

}

pkg_postinst() {

   einfo

   einfo "For information about the changes in this release, please"

   einfo "refer to the NEWS file."

   einfo

}

```

Et voilà le résultat final  :Wink:  :

```
fvwm 2.5.19 (from cvs) compiled on Nov 25 2006 at 18:55:06

with support for: ReadLine, XPM, PNG, Shape, XShm, SM, XRender, XFT

fvwm comes with NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law. You may

redistribute copies of fvwm under the terms of the GNU General Public License.

For more information about these matters, see the file named COPYING.
```

Voilà, j'espère que ça sera utile à tous les utilisateurs de FVWM ici, et à tous ceux qui vondront faire un ebuild CVS  :Smile: 

Je suis ouvert à toute remarque qui permettra d'améliorer cet ebuild  :Smile: 

MAJ :

- 2006-09-09 : ajout du USE iconv pour le séparer du USE nls, j'en ai eu besoin parce que j'ai un USE="-nls" mais quand même besoin de iconv pour les menus etc.  :Smile: 

- 2006-10-08 : MAJ du patch pour les Stipples

- 2006-10-14 : MAJ des patchs, nouveaux patchs et nouveau USE extras pour les patchs irréversibles

- 2006-11-12 : ebuild nettoyé, 2 patchs updatés (FluboxHandles et RoundedCorners) et utilisation du patch translucent de l'ebuild de taviso (légèrement modifié pour qu'il passe bien) à la place de l'ancien.

- 2006-11-25 : gros changements : suppression de la dépendance à la imlib, tous les patchs sont contenus dans une seule archive dans les distfiles, un use vanilla pour avoir le simple Fvwm CVS sans les patchs (sauf le patch translucent, pour faire comme les autres ebuilds quoi ...), et un use par patch irréversible :  first-item-under-pointer, thin-geometry-proxy et flux-cornerLast edited by geekounet on Sat Nov 25, 2006 6:10 pm; edited 10 times in total

----------

## gulivert

Joli merci, par contre simple question, sa fait bien des moi que je n'ai pas mis Fvwm, que y a t'il comme amélioration dans cette version cvs ??? Le shaping sur les fenètres est enfin supporté ???

Merci pour ton ebuild

----------

## geekounet

Alors les changements :

 */usr/share/doc/fvwm-9999/NEWS.gz wrote:*   

> Changes in beta release 2.5.17 (not released yet)
> 
> * New features:
> 
>    - New MenuStyle options TitleFont, TitleColorset and
> ...

 

Pour le shapping, ya déjà ça depuis un moment, à moins que tu ne parle d'autre chose ... :

 *man fvwm wrote:*   

> COLORSETS
> 
> [...]
> 
>               Shape,  TiledShape  and  AspectShape take a file name as an argument, search the ImagePath and use it as the shape bitmap.  Tiled-
> ...

 

Et dans les patchs inclus, yen a un qui permet d'avoir les coins de fenêtres arrondis :

 *http://abdn.ac.uk/~u15dm4/fvwm/ wrote:*   

> RoundedCorners
> 
> This rounds the corners of the window to match the clearlooks shape. To use it for every corner, use RoundedCorners. RoundedCornersTop / RoundedCornersBottom can be used to round the top or bottom side on it's own. SlightlyRoundedCorners makes it less rounded, like plastik.
> 
> Example:
> ...

 

----------

## ryo-san

YEAH !

un GROS merci pierreg !!!

Je ne comprends pas que le patch des coins arrondis existe et ne sois pas integré encore vu le nombre de personnes l'ayant demandé ...

ca marche pas pour les menu par contre ou j'ai mal regardé.

Allez merci encore , j'men vais faire mumuse   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gulivert

Ok merci beaucoup, cool le patch des coin arrondi, m'en vais essayer ta version cvs du coup avec tes patchs   :Very Happy: 

Ryo-San, les menus peuvent être shaper depuis longtemps déjà  :Wink:  tout comme le FvwmButton, seul chose qui ne pouvait être shapper c'était les bordures de fenêtres, chose remédier a voir  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Content que ça vous intéresse  :Smile:  Je me disais bien que ça serai utile.

Je vais essayer de voir si ça peut être inclus dans portage, peut être contacter taviso ...  :Wink: 

Je tiens à préciser, comme on me l'a fait remarquer, que ces patchs ne sont pas de moi, je les ai récupéré sur les sites que j'ai donné au début. Je m'étais mal exprimé dans mon introduction, ça portait à confusion. C'est corrigé maintenant  :Smile: 

----------

## gulivert

Sur que ça interesse des personnes des trucs du genre   :Very Happy: 

Je t'ai piqué l'idée de ta signature concernant la config de ton PC j'espère que tu m'en veux pas trop   :Embarassed: 

----------

## geekounet

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Je t'ai piqué l'idée de ta signature concernant la config de ton PC j'espère que tu m'en veux pas trop  

 

A part qu'il est plus performant que le mien, non ^^ (vivement mon 1Go de ram ...)

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> Ryo-San, les menus peuvent être shaper depuis longtemps déjà  tout comme le FvwmButton, seul chose qui ne pouvait être shapper c'était les bordures de fenêtres, chose remédier a voir 

 

Oui , je sais bien , je me rappelle d'ailleurs qu'un des premiers themes que j'ai vu de ce genre etait celui de pem,

Mais c'est tout vilain a partir du moment ou deux fenetres se chevauchent ...

----------

## galerkin

Quelqu'un pourrait il éclairer ma lanterne sur ce que consomme en mémoire ce wm?

merci

----------

## geekounet

 *galerkin wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un pourrait il éclairer ma lanterne sur ce que consomme en mémoire ce wm?
> 
> merci

 

```
# ps -C fvwm u

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

pierre   10891  0.0  0.5   6676  3004 ?        Ss   May25   1:42 fvwm
```

Réponse : 3Mo  :Smile: 

EDIT : balise code pour mieux voir  :Smile: Last edited by geekounet on Sat May 27, 2006 5:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Comme nous sommes pas mal d'utilisateurs de fvwm sur ce forum, j'ai posté aussi ici  :Wink: 

----------

## galerkin

Ah oui, c'est très léger effectivement   :Shocked: 

Bon ben maintenant mon coeur balance,...

en tout cas merci pour ton travail   :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

C'est sympa ces petits patchs. En ce moment je suis en train de tester compiz ( + Xfce pour compenser l'absence de certaines features basiques), mais je sens que je vais vite revenir à Fvwm  :Very Happy: 

Sinon, ce que je trouve marrant c'est que les patchs fluxboxhandles et roundedcorners sont (relativement) simples, alors que les devs de Fvwm disaient qu'ajouter ces features demanderait de gros changements dans le code...

----------

## FunzZy

Merci jvais tester ca de suite !

----------

## ryo-san

lut

Je suis un peu deg la.

Les "RoundedCorners" marchent impec mais ils disparaissent dès qu'une fenetre est maximisée.

Vous avez le meme resultat ou j'ai oublié quelque chose ?

----------

## geekounet

Depuis que j'ai fais et installé cet ebuild, j'ai à peine pris le temps de tester tout ça lol

Effectivement j'ai le même problème chez moi avec les RoundedCorners. Je pense que ça pourrait se régler en faisant ta propre fonction de maximisation qui redimensionnerai simplement la fenêtre à la taille maximale. J'ai pas trop le temps de chercher là, mais ça doit être assez simple.

EDIT : bizarrement ça marche très bien avec les fenêtres gecko : firefox et thunderbird ...  :Confused: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Ton travail est vraiment bien pierreg.

Mais ne pourrait-on pas déplacer ce topic dans les trucs et astuces ? Il ne s'enfoncerait sûrement pas aussi vite qu'ici dans les limbes du forum...

----------

## geekounet

J'ai fait quelques modifications mineures à l'ebuild pour le mettre en règle, mais ça ne doit rien changer, c'est juste esthétique.

Et j'ai ajouté un patch : TextOffset (voir en bas de cette page (donnée auparavant) pour la description).

Il est toujours téléchargeable à la même adresse pour mon FTP Free, mais plus chez moi pour le moment. Le temps que je m'installe ma Gentoo/FreeBSD et je remet ça en ligne, et avec normalement un rsync pour mon overlay  :Cool:  ( et avec bientôt un accés 24/7 quand je pourrai mettre la machine dans le garage ^^).

----------

## geekounet

Petite MAJ : ajout du USE iconv pour le séparer du USE nls, j'en ai eu besoin parce que j'ai un USE="-nls" mais quand même besoin de iconv pour les menus etc.  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Merci pour ce travail conséquent ! Si je n'avais qu'un seul conseil à te donner, ce serait d'aller vite fait sur https://bugs.gentoo.org pour déposer le fruit de ton travail, et recueillir ainsi les avis / critiques / félicitations des développeurs, afin de voir ton travail intégré à portage  :Wink:  !

----------

## geekounet

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Merci pour ce travail conséquent ! Si je n'avais qu'un seul conseil à te donner, ce serait d'aller vite fait sur https://bugs.gentoo.org pour déposer le fruit de ton travail, et recueillir ainsi les avis / critiques / félicitations des développeurs, afin de voir ton travail intégré à portage  !

 

Heu pour le travail conséquent, ya quand même les 3/4 de l'ebuild qui proviennent de l'ebuild de taviso, j'ai juste modifié le src_unpack() et ajouté 2-3 bricoles ^^ Les patchs ne sont même pas de moi. Mais merci quand même  :Smile: 

Oki j'irai faire un tour sur b.g.o un de ces 4 pour le proposer  :Smile:  (si c'est un dev qui me le conseille, c'est que ça doit valloir le coup ^^)

----------

## Dominique_71

Joli travail.

Une petite chose dans l'ebuild, il est suffisant de mettre le keyword -* pour cet ebuild. C'est ainsi que les ebuilds cvs ou svn sont dans portage, et cela permet à portage de les différencier facilement des autres, car il se peut qu'un programme existe en arch, en ~arch et en cvs (exemple: sci-elctronics/ng-spice-rework).

----------

## geekounet

KEYWORDS="-* ~x86" ça veut dire qu'il n'est testé sur aucune arch, sauf ~x86. Libre à toi ensuite de l'adapter si ça marche por toi sur une autre arch. Et tous les ebuilds svn/cvs ne sont pas forcement en -*.  :Smile: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Ce que j'essaie de dire est qu'un ebuild cvs ne peut pas par nature être testé. Il peut évoluer de jour en jour, et l'avantage de ne mettre que -* et de pourvoir utiliser /etc/portage/packages.mask pour controller si je veux un arch, un ~arch ou un cvs, et que cela va marcher même avec un emerge -uDN world.

----------

## geekounet

Oulà, il était temps que je le remonte mon ebuild  :Smile: 

Donc voici une nouvelle mise à jour :

- patchs précédents updatés, la configuration a changé pour certains

- des nouveaux patchs, dont certains irréversibles

- nouveau USE extras pour activer/désactiver ces patchs irréversibles

Plus infos sur ces patchs sur ce post du forum Fvwm et sur le site de leur auteur, et ici pour le patch de Thomas Adam pour les Stipples.  :Smile: 

Comme avant, vous pouvez supprimer les patchs que vous ne désirez pas, mais attention car certains dépendent d'autres pour patcher correctement.

Note : 16-WindowButtonBug.patch est nécessaire pour corriger un bug de 07-FluxboxHandles.patch

Les fichiers sont toujours dispos aux mêmes endroits, mais préférez chez moi, ya plus de chances que ça soit à jour.  :Very Happy: 

Enjoy !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## truc

pierreg tes bordures de fenètres sont vraiment réussies, pas mal du tout!

Sinon, pour ne pas dire que ça, c'est quoi au juste le patch pour 'StickyWindowStipples' c'est quoi ça? t'as un screenshot en reserve?  :Smile: 

Et tiens, tant que j'y suis, si c'est possible, j'veux bien que tu partage tes fonds d'écrans, tu as l'air d'en avoir quelques'uns, j'e dit donc que y'a moyen qu'il y en aie des bien  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

> pierreg tes bordures de fenètres sont vraiment réussies, pas mal du tout!

 

Merci  :Smile:  Je posterai ma config dés que je l'aurai fini.

 *truc wrote:*   

> Sinon, pour ne pas dire que ça, c'est quoi au juste le patch pour 'StickyWindowStipples' c'est quoi ça? t'as un screenshot en reserve? 

 

Ça sert à désactiver les barres horizontales (super moches  :Razz: ) dans la barre de titre des fenêtres Sticky. C'est expliqué sur la page de Thomas Adam

 *truc wrote:*   

> Et tiens, tant que j'y suis, si c'est possible, j'veux bien que tu partage tes fonds d'écrans, tu as l'air d'en avoir quelques'uns, j'e dit donc que y'a moyen qu'il y en aie des bien 

 

Oulà, j'en ai plein et pas assez d'upload pour partager tout ça comme ça. Je vais penser à installer une gallerie, ou quelque chose du genre, pour partager tout ça, comme ça  y aura des thumbnails pour les preview  :Smile: .

Bon sinon, j'ai pris le temps de commencer à écrire une page dédiée à Fvwm cette nuit : ici  :Wink: 

EDIT : une grande partie de mes wallpapers proviennent de Gnome-Look.org, KDE-Look.org et glatozen.org.  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

- 2006-11-12 : ebuild nettoyé, 2 patchs updatés (FluboxHandles et RoundedCorners) et utilisation du patch translucent de l'ebuild de taviso (légèrement modifié pour qu'il passe bien) à la place de l'ancien.

Et comme ça je remonte un peu le topic  :Wink: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Bonjour,

A la suite du passage de gdk-pixbuf en "hard-maské", l'ebuild ne fonctionne plus.

Cela semble dû à la disparition du USE imlib. J'ai modifié l'ebuild afin que ça marche et j'ai envoyé les modifs à Geekounet.

Voilà, et comme il dit, cela remonte le topic !!

----------

## geekounet

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> A la suite du passage de gdk-pixbuf en "hard-maské", l'ebuild ne fonctionne plus.
> 
> Cela semble dû à la disparition du USE imlib. J'ai modifié l'ebuild afin que ça marche et j'ai envoyé les modifs à Geekounet.
> ...

 

Ha j'ai rien reçu oO

Enfin bon, j'ai suivi les changements et j'avais déjà corrigé la chose chez moi, mais j'ai pas encore refait l'archive.

Je vais aussi bosser à réunir tous les patchs en un seul, ajouter un useflag vanilla pour pouvoir ne pas mettre les patchs, et après ça, je proposerai l'ebuild sur le bugzilla  :Smile: 

Sinon, je vais bosser à un svn chez moi pour mon overlay ^^, en attendant il est dispo en http ici (quand ma freebox veut bien marcher)  :Wink: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Par contre vas-tu garder l'idée du USE extras qui est bien utile afin de ne pas se retrouver avec des changements irréversibles dans notre FVWM adoré ?

----------

## geekounet

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Par contre vas-tu garder l'idée du USE extras qui est bien utile afin de ne pas se retrouver avec des changements irréversibles dans notre FVWM adoré ?

 

Oui je laisse ce use là pour les patchs irréversibles, le use vanilla sera là pour activer/désactiver les patchs en général (extra ou non, yaura aucun patch appliqué  :Smile:  ). Par contre, j'hésite à enlever tout de suite le use gtk comme GTK1 va partir et que FvwmGTK n'a pas l'air utilisé par beaucoup de monde (voire personne ?).

EDIT : j'ai reçu ton mail ce matin

----------

## geekounet

Et voilà je m'y suis remis, ya de gros changements :

- suppression de la dépendance à la imlib

- tous les patchs sont contenus dans une seule archive dans les distfiles

- un use vanilla pour avoir le simple Fvwm CVS sans les patchs (sauf le patch translucent, pour faire comme les autres ebuilds quoi ...)

- un use par patch irréversible : first-item-under-pointer, thin-geometry-proxy et flux-corner

Enjoy  :Smile: 

EDIT: l'ebuild est sur le  bugzilla  :Wink: 

----------

## ryo-san

merci !   :Wink: 

----------

## DidgeriDude

Coucou.

Je viens de tenter un emerge fvwm et ça plante à l'application du patch fvwm-translucent-menus.diff.gz.

J'aimerais savoir si ça cloche chez moi ou si d'autres parmi vous ont ce même problème...

Au fait bonne année !!

Fab.

----------

## geekounet

Ya plus aucun patch qui passe, ya de gros changements en upstream en ce moment, donc les patchs ne passent plus. Alors déjà que je ne suis pas doué pour créer des patchs, là je peux pas suivre. Donc faut supprimer les patchs dans l'ebuild pis voilà  :Razz: 

Et de toute façon, je suis passé sous E17 maintenant et je pense pas revenir à Fvwm avant un ptit moment, donc je m'occupe plus vraiment de cet ebuild, désolé...

----------

## DidgeriDude

Merci déjà pour le boulot que tu as acompli !!

Comme je n'ai pas la moindre idée sur la gestion des patches, je pense que je vais attendre que quelqu'un sur le forum officiel propose une solution...  :Wink: 

Par contre, dans le fichier NEWS téléchargé sur le CVS (2.5.20), ils parlent de nouvelles fonctionnalités à lire sur la page man mais celle-ci correspond à la version 2.5.17. Y a-t-il un endroit où elles sont documentées ou faut-il attendre ?

A part ça, amuse-toi bien avec E17...

----------

## truc

j'ai cherche si il y avait un accès cvs/http ou quelque chose du genre sur le site, je n'ai pas trouvé, il y en a un? (un truc qui de ce style: http://svn.pioto.org/viewvc/paludis/

? j'veux dire, le manuel modifié doit également se trouver sur le repo toutes façons.  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Je ne suis pas sûr que les nouveautés soient documentées dans le man aussitôt après leur apparition, ya le temps avant la release finale  :Smile: 

Pour voir les sources directement sans passer par le cvs : ftp://ftp.fvwm.org/pub/fvwm/devel/sources/

----------

## Dominique_71

A solution for the ebuild, at least until we know more about those new functionalities, can be to add something as 

```
ECVS_UP_OPTS="-D 20060129"

ECVS_CO_OPTS="-D 20060129"

```

where 20060129 is changed with the last date when the patches was still working. The first command work only with the first fvwm cvs install and download the cvs tree as it was at this date, the second command work when updating the cvs tree and keep it always as it was at this date. We will loose the last updates but at least the patches will work.

EDIT: It look like the last update of fvwm man page (file fvwm/fvwm.1.in) was at the 6 december 2006. So maybe at 20061205 will work for the ebuild. The NEWS file has been updated too (last update today).

----------

## geekounet

Dominique_71, tu sais que c'est un thread français ici ^^

Sinon, pas mal ton idée  :Smile: 

----------

## Dominique_71

Désolé, je parle plusieurs langues et des fois je continue à penser dans une autre langue en même temps que j'en lis une autre. Heureusement que je n'ai pas mis ce post en suédois...

----------

## DidgeriDude

L'ebuild CVS (peut-être est-ce le tien geekounet ?) et les patches ont été mis à jour pour fonctionner avec le dernier CVS. La nouvelle a été postée sur le forum FVWM par 6thpink ici.

++

----------

## geekounet

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> L'ebuild CVS (peut-être est-ce le tien geekounet ?) et les patches ont été mis à jour pour fonctionner avec le dernier CVS. La nouvelle a été postée sur le forum FVWM par 6thpink ici.
> 
> ++

 

Oui, il a repris mon ebuild et a juste corrigé les patchs  :Smile: 

----------

